# A day of rest



## chisler (Oct 9, 2014)

it's what Sunday's are for.


----------



## JordanWalker (Aug 13, 2013)

What a great day to have an off. 
Looks like he loves his rest day. I love his great pose, looks like he's telling that "this is my day".


----------



## chisler (Oct 9, 2014)

It's a dogs life what say had a look at your website, quality craftsmanship nice one.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

That's one chilled out pooch :thumbsup:


----------



## muddy_dragon (Sep 25, 2010)

Lovely! i love the bizarre yoga like positions dogs seem to find comfortable


----------



## benki263 (Dec 18, 2014)

Slepping is lovely


----------

